# Cell Phone Signal Issues in RV



## ayhaca (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I did a search on here, but could not find what I was looking for.

I have a problem in my rv, I have poor signal actually coming into the rv when I'm traveling. Is there a way to boost the signal inside the rv? One that actually works and that is worth the price? Any one have any experience with something like this?

Any suggestions and/or advice is appreciated. 
I'll keep doing some research on this and hopefully I find something.

Tony


----------



## JimE (Apr 2, 2010)

RE: Cell Phone Signal Issues in RV

I use cell boosters in my fleet trucks that work great. I think it cost me about $125 per vehicle.


----------



## ayhaca (Apr 2, 2010)

Re: Cell Phone Signal Issues in RV

What is the cell booster you use? Is it connected directly to your phone or air card? I'm looking for something that is wireless... I dont want to be theatered ro anything...

I found this... Any one have any experience with it or anything similar? 
https://www.unwiredsignal.com/?pn=W...Phone+Booster+-+Repeater+Systems&p=1036&c=206

Thanks again
Tony


----------



## JimE (Apr 2, 2010)

RE: Cell Phone Signal Issues in RV

Wilson is the brand we used


----------



## ErnieEkberg (Apr 12, 2010)

Re: Cell Phone Signal Issues in RV

Wilson Signal Booster is the best.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 15, 2010)

Re: Cell Phone Signal Issues in RV

We have a Wilson cellular repeater in our RV. There is a Wilson Trucker on the rear ladder, the repeater/amplifier is on the bedroom wall and a flat panel antenna on the inside for signal retransmit.


----------



## CharlieS (Apr 16, 2010)

RE: Cell Phone Signal Issues in RV

Jim

Where did you find them for $125.00? The ones I was looking at were in the $700 range..


----------



## Triple E (Apr 16, 2010)

Re: Cell Phone Signal Issues in RV

Charlie, I don't know if it is the same as yours but Amazon has a kit for $173.37 with free shipping.    :question: 

 :8ball:


----------



## CharlieS (Apr 17, 2010)

Re: Cell Phone Signal Issues in RV

Thanks..

I haven't bought one yet - I'll check it out.


----------



## JJones11 (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes, there are many ways to increase the number of signals on your phone. As i use the signal booster app and software as well, this helps u a lot in it. You can check cNumber's official website site for get 0121 numbers from cNumber. I also recommend you install ts software. I hope it may worth it.


----------

